# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى دعوة :  دعوة لتحميل تولبار اليكسا لدعم المنتدى و للإستفادة من أدواته المميزة

## 4gsmmaroc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الحمدلله منتدانا في تطور مستمر بفضل الله ثم بفضل جهود محبية ورواده  
وفي فتره وجيزة بداء الموقع يتقدم في ترتيب اليكسا العالمي بشكل ملحوظ ،   كما ترون في هذه الصورة التي توضح الترتيب الحالي للموقع عالمياً   05/01/2012  
  نتمنى ونرجوا من جميع محبي المنتدى دعمنا في رفع ترتيب المنتدى في أليكسا  
من خلال تثبيت و إستعمال التولبار الخاص بموقعنا على كافة متصفحات Firefox   & Internet Explorer التي تستخدمها على جهازك للدخول الى الموقع  ( مع العلم ان التولبار حالياً لا يتوافق مع غيرهما من المتصفحات ) 
تثبيت التولبار فائدته لا تقتصر على دعم الموقع و حسب .. بل لأنه يقدم لك   كمستخدم مزايا عديدة مميزة ورائعة و تسهل عليك الاستفادة من الموقع بشكل   كبير  
من خلال الأدوات التي يحتوي عليها و سأقوم بإيضاحها لكم في هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله .. الشرح منقول  أولا لتحميل التولبار تفضل إلى هذه الصفحة : *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
صورة توضح ازرار و خصائص التولبار مع شرح لأدواته الموضحة بالأرقام في الصورة :  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  1- ايقونة رئيسية الموقع ( عند الضغط عليها يتم نقلك الى الموقع مباشرة )  2- مربع للبحث السريع عما تريد في الملتقى بواسطة قوقل  3- أيقونة القائمة المنسدلة التي تعرض لك عند الضغط عليها أقسام الملتقى كاملة لتمكنك من الوصول السريع الى أي قسم تريد  4- تغذيات الموقع RSS  5- ايقونات الوصول لصفحات الموقع على الفيس بوك و تويتر   6- عرض مباشرة لاخر تغريدات الموقع على تويتر  7- امكانية عرض اخر التغريدات الخاصة بالحساب الخاص بك في تويتر   8- إمكانية متابعه آخر الايميلات الواردة إليك مباشرة في Gmail  9- ايقونة إضافة اي سلعة و منتج في اي موقع الى صفحة الـ Wish list في حسابك بموقع امزون 
وهده صفحة المنتدى 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
  بدعمكم ، سيرتقي المنتدىإلى أعلى المراتب

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على هده الفكرة الجميلة

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله  فيك*

----------


## salinas

*بارك الله  فيك*

----------


## محمد السيد

*بارك الله  فيك*

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله  فيك*

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيرااا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

فكرة رائعة
شكرا يابوب+++

----------


## amer

*بارك الله  فيك*

----------


## gsm4maroc

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله  فيك*

----------


## sfx.omar

شكرا لك والله يجزيك خير

----------


## alaa_day

المزيد انشاء الله من التقدم والازدهار

----------


## ighdriss

*بارك الله  فيك*

----------


## hakym75

بارك الله فيكالمزيد انشاء الله من التقدم والازدهار

----------


## salis210

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## kaddou

شكرا علي هدا المجهود واتمني لكم التوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## auto21

بارك الله فيك

----------

